

How to Write a Book - cdoxsey
http://www.doxsey.net/blog/how-to-write-a-book%3A-introduction

======
abdulhaq
Thanks for writing this, I'd be interested to read how you decided who to
publish it with (and why you made it freely available too), and how sales went
:-)

